# Softmodding xbox?



## Silithas (Aug 8, 2014)

Is it a hard process?

Cause i want to make it able to play burned games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2014)

No, it's not that hard - you just need a cheat device and an exploitable game. DinohScene will tell you the details.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 8, 2014)

Softmodding can be done via hotswapping (not recommended as it can kill yer HDD quickly)
What I recommend is getting either 007 Agent under fire or Mechassault 1 or Splintercell (originals not platinum hits) and a original Memory card.
I could install the exploit on the Memcard if you want to, or you can do it yourself, splicing a USB cable into yer controller, hooking it up to yer PC with Action Replay for xbox.


----------



## Silithas (Aug 8, 2014)

1: Where would a memory card even fit on the xbox?
2: Can't i just flash the dvd rom to play burned games?
3: Why does hotswap mean high chance of bricking the hdd?
4: What do you mean you could do it for me?


----------



## Chary (Aug 8, 2014)

Silithas said:


> 1: Where would a memory card even fit on the xbox?


Inside the controller


----------



## Sefi (Aug 8, 2014)

1.  Memory card goes in the controller.

2.  No.

3.  Means high chance of making your hdd useless if you use the "hotswap" method.

4.  They could put the files on a memory card and send it to you.  You would buy one of the exploitable xbox games, buy a memory card and send it to them.  Then they would put the files on it and send it back to you.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Softmodding can be done via hotswapping (not recommended as it can kill yer HDD quickly)
> What I recommend is getting either 007 Agent under fire or Mechassault 1 or Splintercell (originals not platinum hits) and a original Memory card.
> I could install the exploit on the Memcard if you want to, or you can do it yourself, splicing a USB cable into yer controller, hooking it up to yer PC with Action Replay for xbox.


The copy of splinter cell that i have is a platinum hits version and it works just fine for softmodding. I used SID 5.12 Final and a female usb to xbox adapter/converter.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2014)

1) In the back of the controller.
2) Theoretically that was an option if I remember the presentations on the failings of the xbox security, however as the mods that arose allowed far more choice and were not hard to do nobody bothered to really investigate it.
3) More that people do things without having the keys (or lock the drive using some random keys), if you have the keys you are pretty safe. If you have the keys for your xbox then worst case scenario you buy a new hard drive and kit that out. Technically it does see you do things the IDE spec was never meant to do but that is the lesser issue.
4) Getting the save onto a memory card (or USB drive if you want to go that way) is the annoying part -- action replays for the xbox make it easy but as you only need it for one use most do not want to hunt one down, others went for the USB option (the xbox controller port is basically USB in a fancy shape) and had to try to find a compatible USB drive (you want a small one and they are quite hard to find in 2014). However if you have the game then if someone sends you a memory card with a copy of the save on it you just have to copy the save over, run the game and follow the on screen instructions of the hack installer. Once you have a softmodded dash you are good to do most things.


----------



## Silithas (Aug 9, 2014)

Can i buy that needed game plus a memory card with the save as a bundle somewhere?

And will that hack enable the maxhine to play burned games that way?

Cause i would rather play games from a burned disk and save onto a memory card than thinking of the risk of killing the hdd 

Otherwise i have to get a laptop sata hdd, and buy a ata to sata adapter for 12 bucks and use it to put the games on the hdd.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2014)

Silithas said:


> Otherwise i have to get a laptop sata hdd, and buy a ata to sata adapter for 12 bucks and use it to put the games on the hdd.


You don't even need to take the drive out of the Xbox to put games on there - you just connect it to your network and copy them over FTP. All you need is an Ethernet cable and those cost pennies.


----------



## Silithas (Aug 9, 2014)

Huh? O.O So i basicly transfer them over via XBMC or something?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2014)

Silithas said:


> Huh? O.O So i basicly transfer them over via XBMC or something?


You just keep your Xbox connected to your network via Ethernet, be it to the router or to the PC, access it via the FTP protocol and copy-paste the games over - it's very easy and does not require you to take the system apart each time you want to put new stuff on the drive. In fact, removing the drive and connecting it to a PC is not recommended as as far as I know it unlocks the drive and borks the softmod. Besides, the filesystem used is FATX which will not be recognized by your PC. Using the DVD drive is not the go-to method but the last resort - DVD's are slower than HDD loading and putting unnecessary stress on the drive is pointless when there are better loading methods out there. Keep it simple - softmod it and launch games from the HDD.


----------



## Acidflare (Aug 9, 2014)

unless you have a modchip or a 1.0 - 1.5 xbox with a TSOP flashed with a modchip bios you cannot use an unlocked or unlockable hard drive.

you also don't need to use action reply and edit ini/inf file you can use Xplorer360 http://www.afterdawn.com/software/system_tools/manage_external_devices/xplorer360.cfm

the process described above seems a lot more complicated then it needs to be, I used my psp with a fatx formatted memory card with a usb to controller port adapter and some tools from the usual place I made the usb adapter out of an old usb cable and a controller with a broken control stick.

all you need to do is cut the end of a controller off leave a bit so there's room to work with cut the tin wire then remove the foil cut the computer end of a usb cable off with enough length entwine the appropriate wires to each other besides the  yellow wire I think it is that controls the memory card access. wrap each individual wire with electrical tape or use heat shrinking wrap (make sure the wire's aren't touching each other) then wrap them all together with electrical tape. you now have a usb to xbox adapter.
you can do the same by opening the controller if you have a steady hand and a soldering iron handy and remove a memory card port and solder on a usb port.

after all the is done plug a usb device into the adapter remember you will be formatting it (ALL DATA WILL BE WIPED!) start up your xbox to the dashboard navigate to the memory card menu it will state the memory card is corrupted and ask you to format it do so then move the usb device back to your pc you will be asked to format the device due to windows not recognizing the fatx format do not format it click cancel.
use the Xplorer360 software I posted above to view the contents of the drive add 2 new folders UDATA and TDATA transfer the files from your game save exploit to the drive in the proper U/TDATA folders then move the drive back over and copy the save game to your xbox hard drive and start your game to exploit it.

I personally used the Splinter cell game due to it not being restricted to the original you can use either the normal copy or the platinum hits version


----------



## Silithas (Aug 9, 2014)

I think i will just leave it original  (would have been much easier to just soft hack the dvd rom to read burned games which i guess aint possible (and i don't mind slow loading)

And i will guess that the cable cutting and memory card and the hack is needed to play games from the hdd if i manage to transfer the games?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2014)

Silithas said:


> I think i will just leave it original  (would have been much easier to just soft hack the dvd rom to read burned games which i guess aint possible (and i don't mind slow loading)
> 
> And i will guess that the cable cutting and memory card and the hack is needed to play games from the hdd if i manage to transfer the games?


Regardless of whether you want to use burned DVD's or load from the HDD you'll need a softmod or a hardmod. That said, I don't know what the big dealio is - softmodding the system really isn't that big of a hassle if you have the right tools - I'd definitely pick that over flashing the DVD drive. A full softmod opens the doors to a plethora of useful homebrew - emulators, multimedia apps, custom game content, homebrew games, translations and whatnot, it's well-worth it.


----------



## Silithas (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah, but such tools means i have to modify the cables in my controllers, something i will not do.

And i will guess that there aint any bundles of the game and memory card needed to softmod?


----------



## Count Duckula (Aug 9, 2014)

Not sure what they go for in Norway, but here a chipped xbox can be found for around $20-$30.
So much easier to be able to just swap the HDD, partition/install from a boot disc, then FTP XBMC and games over.


----------



## Silithas (Aug 9, 2014)

Yep! Welcome to norway, where everything is twice the price than elsewhere! But were kinda rivh here so kinda adds up to our own prices tho xD

Btw, i managed to negotiate with my mom to trade an old sofa she owes me money for to trade with her old hard modded xbox  But the hdd is about a decade old xD To swap the hdd for a new one, can i just copy the content of the old hdd to my pc via a ata to sata adapter and then transfer them onto a 5200rpm laptop hdd, get a 3.5" bracket and mount the new laptop hdd in the xbox via the ata to sata adapter?


----------



## Silithas (Aug 9, 2014)

Please respond to my post over


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2014)

You'll can FTP yer stuff to yer PC, then dump a new IDE HDD in and use Slayers CD to format it n install the dash.
Then FTP everything over.

SATA drives in the Box are a hit n miss, there's some small adapters out there that work.


----------



## Silithas (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah, the adapter that i wanted to use together with a laptop hdd is this one:

https://www.komplett.no/sdm-sata-ide-bidirectional-adapter/477528

And ain't it possible for me to just connect the hdd of it to my pc  via an old ata external hdd connector i got, and then drag everything over to the new one? like manual cloning? Or must everything be done the hard way over ftp (whatever that is (i know it's via the net, but that will take ages ))


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2014)

That one could work.
Like I said, it's a hit and miss.

No, the HDD's are formatted to FATX.
Your PC won't be able to read it.
Unless you unlock the HDD and hook it up to Party Buffalo driver or USB XTAF.
Then it might work.

Making the new HDD formatted to yer Xbox, you'll have to pop it in yer Xbox.
It's the easiest way to do it.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> No, it's not that hard - you just need a cheat device and an exploitable game. DinohScene will tell you the details.


The only things I used to hack my xbox were the exploitable game and a home made usb to controller port adapter. I made the adapter out of a seperate controller breakaway cable that I bought for a few dollars at a used game store.


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 11, 2014)

Opening the controller and soldering a USB sounds easy enough. Is there a diagram? Then will look for a game


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2014)

There will be five wires inside the xbox controller/breakaway cable, four are the standard USB and one is yellow. Buy a USB extension, slice it open and there will be four wires, hopefully they are also standard USB colours ( http://pinouts.ru/Slots/USB_pinout.shtml ), if they are not standard colours (and if you are buying a poundland/QD/99p stores type thing then it is a distinct possibility) then figure out what ones go where. Solder like coloured wires together (Red to red, black to black.... leave the yellow connected, though it should not matter either way really as yellow is optional and used for things like lightguns if memory serves). Plug a USB drive in the female part of the USB extension and hope it works, if it doesn't then find another USB drive to play with. If you or people you know have a stash of old 256 meg/512 meg things then give them a go first.

Game wise Splinter cell is really easy to find.


----------

